# Noises make me angry.



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not sensitive to sound, I listen to the radio, watch movies and play videogames with the volume cranked and it doesn't bother me. But noises from other people drive me crazy.

My downstairs neighbors slam their doors and stomp around all the time, and every time I hear them I get an urge to go down there and smash their things. Their dog yaps and barks a lot too, I fantasize about unchaining it and letting it run away. My mom snores like a chainsaw, I don't live with my parents but when I'm at their house I occasionally catch her sleeping and it just makes me want to run away. When I was a kid the sounds my dad made while eating would drive me nuts, one night at the dinner table I even broke down and screamed at him. My own daughter shuffles her feet when we walk, and smacks her lips when she chews gum, I don't get angry at her but I do find those sounds unpleasant. When I hear a car in the driveway I feel nauseous, then the door slams, the dog barks, and I just wish I lived alone in the middle of nowhere.

Does anyone else feel like this? Is this a part of Social Anxiety or Depression? Or is there yet something else wrong with me?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm similar--when my parents make noises eating, like chewing loudly or slurping, or when my dad dozes off on the couch and his breathing changes (not even snoring), or when my cat insists on rustling a plastic bag, or when certain commercials with annoying repetitive music come on, etc. etc....it just...infuriates me no end. I want to scream at them to stop it. It takes everything I have to not snap at them since it's not like it's intentional. And it isn't even that I'm really oversensitive to sound in general--like you said, it seems to mainly be when other people/things are responsible for it. :|

People around here have mentioned something called "misophonia," but I don't know how well that applies since, like we both said, it isn't sounds in general, but particular sounds under particular conditions. So I really don't know what the cause might be. I don't think it's tied to social anxiety, but perhaps it could tie in to depression, since when one is depressed they tend to be more irritable and overly sensitive to certain stimuli. :stu

My mother is making smacking sounds right now and rustling a newspaper... ;_;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misophonia


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you very much for replying Tehuti, it's good to know I'm not the only one. The definition of Misophonia accurately describes my condition: 


> People who have misophonia are most commonly annoyed, or even enraged, by such ordinary sounds as other people clipping their nails, brushing teeth, *eating*, breathing, sniffing, talking, sneezing, yawning, *walking*, *chewing gum*, laughing, *snoring*, whistling or *coughing**; certain consonants; or repetitive sounds.


*I forgot to mention how much I detest the sound of people coughing.

My neighbors are watching TV with the volume at an obnoxious level right now.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

graymatter said:


> *I forgot to mention how much I detest the sound of people coughing.


I forgot that as well; when my dad gets into a coughing fit I just want to run screaming from the room, smashing into things. ;_; Which is really stupid, since I'm clearing my throat all the time! ops

So weird how such little things can set off this huge wave of blinding fury. :|


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231 (Oct 10, 2012)

Same for me.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Depression I can handle, it can get tough, but I've never felt like I've lost _all_ hope.

Even if I can't always control my Social Anxiety I know I can go home and be safe.

But this noise thing, I can't control it and going home is just as bad or worse. This building anger is very unhealthy.


----------



## liberateme (Apr 8, 2013)

How about trying to sleep while a neighbor is using power tools? I hate it!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Woah. Didn't know this had a name. Informative post, Tehuti. I most likely have the same. I don't just get annoyed/frustrated with certain sounds, I get ENRAGED. This might also be a part of ADD, however. The noises distract me to the point of face-desking, and I can't get back to what I should be focusing on.

Ugh one of my _favorites_ that I was just reminded of upon it reaching my ears: The turtle filter! Sometimes the water in their tank gets low, thus widening the gap between the water's surface and the spray bar. Even though it barely registers as a pitter-patter to my mum and fam, it sounds like freaking niagra falls in my sleep! I get so frustrated that, even if I'm all snug in my bed and super tired, I'll yank off my covers angrily and adjust their filter.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I am like this too. I used to get SO FREAKING IRRITATED by munching sounds....I remember when I was younger, i'd blow up at my Mom because she'd be eating something and I'd just get so mad. It's not as if she chewed with her mouth open but the sound of her crunching with her mouth closed would drive me nuts.

If I'm having an "episode" and in a fight with my Mom, she always exhales and clucks her tongue and it pisses me off so bad. The sound of her breathing makes me want to hit her (which is bad...I haven't done anything like that to her in awhile and I don't want to again.)


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I can't stand constant phone ringing, security devices and loud people.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, me too. I always think that people who slam doors are trying to prove that they are dominant or something and it pisses me off. My current roommate is always shutting doors around the house very loudly. And my previous roommate would slam all the kitchen cabinets and kitchen drawers very loudly, as if on purpose.

Frequent vacuuming also pisses me off. I start thinking that the person is trying to disturb my peace. Especially if I'm eating a meal and trying to relax and then.....the vacuum. Can't f'ing stand it. 

And I hate lawn mowers. Such an infuriating sound. And for what? Short grass that will just keep growing fast since idiots keep watering it. Why not just let it grow long?

When my old roommate would forget her alarm clock while taking a shower, I'd always go in her room and turn it off. Screw her privacy.


----------



## taneisa (Apr 18, 2013)

i have a problem with loud vehicles. not only does it make me very angry but i have to cover my ears out of fear. it makes me feel helpless. i can't stand it. i'm a little happy to see other ppl having similar problems.


----------



## taneisa (Apr 18, 2013)

i have two roommates and all of these things are an issue for me. i try no to let it get to me but it's like komorikun said. it's like they are trying to let me know they are there. that they take up more space then me and are the dominant ones of the house. wow.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Some noises make me angry. I hate it at work when all I can hear is people typing away on their keyboards - for some reason the noise really irritates me. Also in the lunchroom if all I can hear is people chewing their food, I find that incredibly annoying as well - I can't stay there and listen to it, I have to get out. Peoples' text message alerts also annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, I had no idea so many people were like me. Thanks for sharing everyone.

I'd like to share some links to websites I found last night, while my neighbors were arguing and slamming doors.

http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/six-great-ways-to-vent-your-frustrations.html
Fairly obvious methods of releasing anger, but it was nice to get some ideas.

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/topics/topic_anger.html
This provides a lot to think about, some quotes conflict with others, but they are all worthy of reflection.

I like this one:


> It is impossible for you to be angry and laugh at the same time. Anger and laughter are mutually exclusive and you have the power to choose either. - Wayne Dyer


Last night whenever a noise was bothering me I would force myself to fake-laugh, and it actually made me feel less angry and more in control.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

(I'd actually never heard of misophonia, and figured this was just something weird about me alone, before coming to SAS!)

I've noticed that some of the noises that used to bother me severely just seemed to peter out as time went by...unfortunately, other noises took their place, but this makes me wonder if sometimes the passage of time is what's needed to deal with this?

For example our old TV let out this really, really high-pitched whistle/ringing sound...like ultrasonic...my parents could not hear it, but I could. It would enrage me so much I would sob and smack the TV repeatedly just to try to get it to stop, and that of course drew angry reactions from my parents. I had to either put up with it, or leave the room or plug my ears.

Eventually...I guess I got used to it. :/ Perhaps out of necessity, I'm not sure. Similar with certain other really quiet noises that would really get to me, like if an oscillating fan let out ANY sort of ticking or clicking noise, or if the hum wasn't "even," I would literally beat the fan up seeking ways to stop the noises. I tried EVERYTHING, but seriously, how possible is it to prevent an oscillating fan from letting out ANY little noises except an even hum?

So perhaps it wasn't the passage of time, but just the fact that I finally realized I had NO control over these noises, that led to me "accepting" them. :? Wish I could do the same with all the other noises that still bother me, though!


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I _hate_ the sound of gunshots, fireworks, the TV, the microwave beeping, high heels clacking against hard flooring, a fork scraping against a plate, melodies even slightly out of sync with a voice or another instrument, snorting, and a lot of other things. I'm never lukewarm about this.

But sounds can conversely give me so much happiness, too. I'm strangely sensitive to it. Boots crunching against snow is lovely. The scrape of the back of my lip ring against my teeth is really calming. God, this is so weird, but...I like a lot of sounds that are made with the lips or teeth. Chewing even, sometimes, if it's not too loud. Other times it's like the OP says and it makes me incredibly irritated. I don't know why. I think it depends on the person. I love whispers, too, provided it's a voice I like. But if it's not, it makes me want to gnaw my own arm off. I like humming, low mumbling, and sighing, if it's calm. Low susurrations make me happier than anything. And the sound of kissing is really nice...but only if it's in a movie or something; people actually doing it around me makes me feel a little weird.  But then something like loud crying or yelling is enough to throw me into a panic.

People's voices actually have just as much to do with how I first perceive them as their appearance. Tone, pitch, volume - it's a shock how instantly drawn in or repelled I can be. It's really hard for me to listen to people that practically shout when they talk or sound like Gilbert Gottfried.

...This was a really long and awkward post.


----------



## neutrality24 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have heard of misophonia before, but with me I think it's more of a hypersensitivity to certain sounds, which happen when I'm trying to concentrate. For example, studying in a library... I try to focus on the texts but even the smallest whispers get to me. I get enraged and end up telling people off, even if afterwards I feel really bad about it.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Eating like an animal and screechy voices can rub me up the wrong way.. Chill out already,


----------



## Sleepy89 (Oct 17, 2012)

I hate noise too. I have to put up with the noise of my neighbours tv all the time aswell as doors slamming and dogs barking, and the noise from the traffic as i live by a busy road. 
It is killing me more and more inside each day.


----------



## Sleepy89 (Oct 17, 2012)

..........


----------



## shorty28562 (Jul 7, 2008)

Im so glad I found this...I was starting to think I was the only one. People chomping too loud, whistling, deep sighs, and various other sounds drive me nuts. Most of them come from my wife and kids so I cant just leave. I have to learn to deal with it. When I was a kid my brothers would torment me to the point of "rage" with loud, high pitched noises they made with their mouths and I thing that is where mine stems from. It sucks...


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

"When I was a kid the sounds my dad made while eating would drive me nuts, one night at the dinner table I even broke down and screamed at him"

LOL. Good one. Very nice.


----------



## Marielle (Apr 29, 2013)

I also have misophonia. 
The trigger noises for me are barking, pen-lid clicking, people making slurping smacking noises with their mouth, 'rap' music, the fast-paced hyped-up TV/radio ads where it's like punch-punch-punch (even the old time radio stations have some ads like that!).

I'm fine with most other sounds though.

I'm sorry I can't help with any advice though. I am considering trying hypnotism. 

Most of my acquaintances think I'm being selfish and that I should just ignore the sounds - that I'm not being tolerant of other people's feelings!!!!


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

My friends little cousin keep doing that thing children do...

"why?"
"why?"
"why?"

To everything someone tells her. My ear throbbed; got annoyed pretty quickly. I wanted to strangle that damn kid. Repetitive noises like that often make me want to break down and cry. o annoying; yet I can't do anything about it..


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

corbeaublanc said:


> My friends little cousin keep doing that thing children do...
> 
> "why?"
> "why?"
> ...


Same. Whenever people just keep saying the same thing over and over and over and OVER I just...ugh...want to murder someone. ;_;


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

The title of the post seemed to really apply to me, but after I read the posts I'm not sure if what I have exactly fits. For me, if a sound startles me, my reaction is always 100% anger. I also have problems being in an area with many loud conversations going at the same time. For some reason my brain wants me to bounce back and forth between all the sounds I can possibly hear, and it drives me crazy.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

I get this sometimes, it seems unusually common here? Maybe some people with SA have sensory-processing issues?


----------



## shorty28562 (Jul 7, 2008)

corbeaublanc said:


> My friends little cousin keep doing that thing children do...
> 
> "why?"
> "why?"
> ...


My 4 year old is doing this right now and its driving me crazy. I literally want to scream at him and tell him to shut up but all that would do is damage him and temporarily relieve my frustrations. So I don't do it. It keeps building though and I'm at a loss as to what to do. It doesn't help that I stay at home with him all day long....


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah noises make me angry too. I have hyperachusis though so it's only a certain frequency of sounds that bother me.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

my granmas singing at mornings when im still trying to get some sleep seriously pisses me off and i cant do nothing about it, i tell her to stfu p:


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

shorty28562 said:


> My 4 year old is doing this right now and its driving me crazy. I literally want to scream at him and tell him to shut up but all that would do is damage him and temporarily relieve my frustrations. So I don't do it. It keeps building though and I'm at a loss as to what to do. It doesn't help that I stay at home with him all day long....


Spongebob.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

graymatter said:


> Spongebob.


:lol


----------



## redbird44 (May 5, 2013)

I have this, too. I can't stand random noises that I can't control. I had a car that made a squeaky sound inside, like styrofoam rubbing on styrofoam. It came from somewhere in the ceiling and it was very quiet but I had to trade the car in when it was only a few weeks old, because the mechanics thought I was crazy.
On top of this I have had TINNITUS (a 24/7 high pitched ringing noise) in my head for over 5 years. It never, ever, stops and nothing can be done to fix it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I hate almost all noise that doesn't come from me when I'm at home/in my room (and especially if I am asleep or trying to sleep). Same w/ odors. Outside of home I am a little more tolerant of it and can still control my anger when it comes to noise/odor since I'd be arrested if I expressed my anger.

All this probably has to do w/ being hypervigilant from PTSD, for me.


----------



## ToucanSam (Mar 22, 2012)

this thread describes me to a 't'!



tehuti88 said:


> it seems to mainly be when other people/things are responsible for it...when one is depressed they tend to be more irritable and overly sensitive to certain stimuli.


two good points there: irritibility and sensitivity seem to mutually reinforce each other. And, the control aspect is pivotal - I'll bet that most of the annoyances that people listed in this thread only apply when someone else (especially someone they don't know or like) is doing them. For example, I would imagine that few of us get annoyed by the sounds of our own nail clippers or TV.



komorikun said:


> I always think that people who slam doors are trying to prove that they are dominant or something and it pisses me off.


this is an important point because I think that many times noisy people _are_ trying to assert their dominance, or are just careless (and we resent them for not being more considerate). Regardless, a good deal of our irritation stems from making ourselves upset at them - cursing their d-bagness or their inconsiderateness.


----------



## Moses Chol (Jul 19, 2013)

taneisa said:


> i have a problem with loud vehicles. not only does it make me very angry but i have to cover my ears out of fear. it makes me feel helpless. i can't stand it. i'm a little happy to see other ppl having similar problems.


I have that same problem too when cars are outside warming up or when people are walking near my window i would have to cover my ears because i fear they will start coughing to make me not pay attention to them. It sucks.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Most of my issues with this come from food related noises. Anyone that chews their gum with their mouth open,smacks their food/lips or slurps when they drink,just really ticks me off! I have a relative who tends to makes this horrid sucking sound after they eat -I don't know how to explain it,it's as if they're sucking at their teeth to dislodge food?? I mean really,it's almost cartoonish,it's so overdone -

Oh and slamming doors is another pet peeve,though it doesn't bother me as much as the eating noises. Still,why announce to the entire world that you've just opened/closed the door?!?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Okay, let's see...I am highly annoyed by the sound of lawnmowers, doors opening and closing, cars driving by, dogs barking, kids playing (you can't blame a kid for being a kid, but they make so much noise ), babies crying for more than a minute or two (once again, can't blame them, and they're very cute, but I would literally tear my hair out trying to get a baby to stop crying, then I'd most likely start crying too :cry), birds chirping, people chewing gum, people coughing, people walking in high heels, people sniffling, people humming...and the list goes on for eternity. I hate to say it, but even the sound of my mother's voice drives me mad when she talks to me for more than a few minutes. Some people have what I call "wet voices." It sounds like they desperately need to swallow some saliva, and it's like you can hear their spit swimming around their mouth as they talk. It makes me cringe with agitation. It's a bit difficult to describe, but my mom definitely has one of those voices. Thus, I try to keep our conversations short and sweet. Lol


----------



## Xixax (Aug 29, 2013)

I hate it as well, thank you OP for bringing this up.

I actually feel bass sounds (any boomy, low frequency noise) that have come through walls as if it's a punch in my inner ear. What's with that :um

To compensate, I play music in my own space, which blocks outside noise out entirely. I feel like it's something to do with losing control of my own environment.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

why do the idiots who take care of gardens and lawns use leaf blowers? The noise is sooo horrible. Can't they just sweep the sh*t up? It's really stressing me.


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

Traffic. I have to hear it all the time. Annoyed maybe more correct word.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

God, I want to take that leaf blower and shove it up the gardener's *** right now.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

I can't stand loud eating sounds and there are SO MANY adults who eat with their mouth open.


----------



## Nyxreaper (Aug 9, 2013)

i get so angry, frustrated and anxious in school when people are constantly chewing gum and when i hear people smacking their lips when they eat
its terrible and im afraid to tell them to stop


----------



## Xixax (Aug 29, 2013)

Nyxreaper said:


> i get so angry, frustrated and anxious in school when people are constantly chewing gum and when i hear people smacking their lips when they eat
> its terrible and im afraid to tell them to stop


Try glaring at them, with your lips slightly curled.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

komorikun said:


> why do the idiots who take care of gardens and lawns use leaf blowers? The noise is sooo horrible. Can't they just sweep the sh*t up? It's really stressing me.


Amen.

Our neighbor behind us in the woods uses his leaf blower for hours...HOURS...on end in the autumn...every day...from early in the morning and throughout the afternoon...

...full well knowing the wind is going to just blow more damn leaves into his yard within the day so why the hell does he spend all that time and energy doing that?? ;_; I bet the stupid device doesn't even get rid of leaves as well as a rake would...

...oh, and his yard is really teeny, too, and yes, right in the middle of the WOODS. Imagine how much gas(?) that thing must be using.

At least let a few days' worth of leaves accumulate, dammit! :mum

Or else hire one of the other neighbors' girls, the one who spent an entire morning/afternoon raking a tiny part of the yard one day (and then came knocking on our door, maybe to ask if we wanted our property raked too?). Yes, hire her. For the love of God. Those two would make a great combination.

Plus the leaf blower stresses out my housecat when he just wants his outside time. He ends up running back for cover, and then pouts the rest of the day that he didn't get to go out. But I can't exactly wait HOURS for the leaf blowing to end. If you live in the middle of the WOODS, I say you should just accept that you'll get the occasional leaf on your lawn, and live with it.

Stupid leaf blower. :bah


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't stand the sound of people chewing. It makes me feel like my insides are boiling or my head is going to explode or I could just smash my head into concrete or something. It makes me feel really violent on the inside. I just want to break things or scream. I don't know why but yeah, cannot stand the sound of chewing. I'm pretty sure if I was stuck in a quiet room with nothing but a person chewing cherries or something, I'd have to kick that person unconscious.


----------



## youlooktired (Sep 1, 2013)

oh my gosh, i had no idea this was a thing. i can totally sympathize. 

i live in a house between two apartment buildings. want some free advice? if you are buying a house, do NOT buy one between two apartment buildings! don't even share a street with them! 

the worst part is, they are small, shabby apartments now. they were in good shape when i first moved in 10 years ago, but the owners have changed hands and these people will rent to anyone. ANYone. not judging. but the majority of the people are a pretty rough crowd that stays up late partying and making a lot of racket. and it is enraging. 

i would think at first that i am just annoyed by my noisy neighbors. but even if they are not being very loud, just talking and laughing in normal voices outside, it makes me CRAZY. i want to go and tell them to shut the hell up. which would be nuts, right? they aren't doing anything wrong. but i hate hearing anything from them. same goes for their cars or loud cars passing on the street, leaf blowers, lawnmowers - i apparently want complete and total silence from everyone around me. 

and people who cough repeatedly, or sniffle. i sat next to a couple yesterday that wouldn't stop either and i had to leave. i just figured it's because i've lived alone for a long time that this stuff bugs the crap out of me. maybe that is still a part of it. 

good to know i'm not alone, but i wish none of us had to deal with it.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

it sounds bad to say but the sound of constant batter... whining.. especially dogs in the back ground whining cause the cats around (cat's going to sister in laws).... we have a pitbull and doberman mix... besides the point... our pitbull.... (big baby cept around dogs he don't know or if he feels we are in danger) sits there and cries like a little baby when the cat is in sight. i will stay quiet then snap.... i don't beat the dog....... just yell like BAM! super quick... same way with anything else..... just the clicker clatter drives me nuts.. the dog behind me chewing on a nylon bone behind me is about to make me turn around and yell his name..... the cat off in the distance is making my head spin and starting to split... yeah i'm feeeling it right now.. hold on a sec. lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tehuti88 said:


> Amen.
> 
> Our neighbor behind us in the woods uses his leaf blower for hours...HOURS...on end in the autumn...every day...from early in the morning and throughout the afternoon...
> 
> ...


I just checked and apparently leaf blowers have been banned in a number of cities (many in California).

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...ome-garden/leaf-blower/blower-noise/index.htm

http://www.thedailygreen.com/living-green/blogs/green-products-services/leaf-blowers-55102003



> *They pollute the air.*
> A single gas-powered leaf blower can emit as much pollution in a year as 80 cars.
> 
> *They're noisy.*
> ...


----------



## Gareth Timms (Aug 24, 2013)

I would get angry sometimes from noises, even just people speaking. I identified I would be affected when i was dehydrated. I drink too much coffee and beer sometimes so now when i start to feel like that i will just have a pint of water or orange juice and I feel a lot better after 5 mins.


----------

